# Karick Lake Today



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just like my luck today...never got the boat off the trailer....water was a bit high and it was sunny until I got to the launch!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

rain suit bro !


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Not tryin to be a smart a** but my kids told me one time, when I did not want to take them fishing in the rain. "Dad, the fish are already wet so they won't mind."


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love fishing but not enough to sit out there and get soaked....not to mention, a few flashes of lightning sealed the deal....

Bow...I love what kids come up w/!!!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Lightning.............that's a game changer. Don't blame you a bit with that goin on.


----------

